# electronic medium



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

I have become a big fan of electronics, just last month

well, it might be a little easier for me since I play percussion in philharmonia and like physics, acoustics. "electro" medium is 100 years old, it is a lot of matherial to study.
this is interdisciplinary stuff.

So, for a start I have NCS Tone generator, asociated with some mix software, and create siple mixtures of two, three, or more frequences, playing them over delay, filtre or somethig...

well, sampling all kind of sounds, that`s the field I am aware of, but...later

if feels like diving into a beautiful ocean of sounds

ex:











and our boys...





taTAta


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

L4HzE.01sp25Fb


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Saxophonist Wayne Shorter once pointed out "Your nervous system is electronic. There is nothing wrong with electronics."


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, nice to hear from that band/ensemble that defies any easy description: Laibach! BTW, didn't Stockhausen have a composition that featured the national anthems?


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

unfortunally, some bodies need to move,Mr...
nerves do turn me on, but I have to stand still...

sorry not to R so long, 

sailing "durch" conductors into a cap


----------

